# MBTI Type and Clothing Style -- Correlation?



## de.sidera (Feb 4, 2017)

ok ok ummm

INFP

cotton or silk shirt, white grey or light blue
cardigan
slim khakis or high waist jeans
leather shoes

I like elegance but also comfort, and quality materials if I can. Earthy tones match my skin and light colors make me relaxed. I also like dark but not dusty colors: burgundy, dark green and a lot of navy blue. They give some personality to the whole. It makes me feel good and look good to have a relaxed but elegant, slightly vintage look.


----------



## IHateYouForEternity (Sep 2, 2017)

I wear black clothing. When all my black pants are in the dishwasher, I wear dark blue pants.

Spring: Basic black T-shirt w/ short black cargo pants, black socks and black shoes.

Summer: Basic black T-shirt w/ short black cargo pants and black sandals.

Fall: Black long sleeve shirt w/ black pants, black socks and black shoes.

Winter: Black sweater w/ black pants, black thermal socks and black shoes.


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

Long sleeve plaid collared shirts. All of them. And jeans. I'm not rich enough to afford anything else.


----------



## SpaceMan (Dec 11, 2014)

As long as it looks ok tailored - it's fine by me

I prefer darker colors (unless it's a shirt) and pants that aren't loose around the calves (too loose feels and looks untailored) - google calls it carrot top pants, but idk - some of my pants are cut at the ankle.

I also have a thing for double breasted jackets/coats (trench), or just baseball or leather jackets.


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

ISFP 

I like clothes that feel nice, are flattering and look nice but are still practical so I could go off on a woodland walk or shopping without my shoes hurting my feet or being cold.

In Autumn/Winter/Spring (the cold 3/4 of the year) I wear things like: skinny jeans that are dark and smart looking with no rips with either a slim fitting jumper or tight tank top with a chunky cardigan. My navy pea coat and scarf over that (A big soft, grey tartan blanket scarf!) and either black ankle boots or black leather riding style boots. I tend to change the colours over the seasons so like to wear olive greens in the Autumn and lighter colours like turquoise in the spring under neutral coloured cardigans.

In summer (the SLIGHTLY warmer 1/4 of the year that's still rarely over 20 C): little denim shorts, block colour camisole tshirt in a bright colour, light trainers or walking shoes. I tend to be very active in summer so dress as simply as I can.

I don't really accessorise but like to use colour and clothing style to enhance my figure. I love shopping and trying on clothes but I don't buy things unless I know I'll wear it several times


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

I wear lots of blues and dark colors. Office shirts and slacks mainly; I don't have a particular fashion outside of work stuff, but mainly t-shirts and jeans. I dress the same year-round, including always wearing jackets to go out. I don't put much thought into fashion, either functionally or aesthetically. This probably relates to the low position of sensing in my functional stack.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I think there could be some correlation in how different types choose their clothes. It seems like people tend to focus on clothes as either a social symbol, personal expression, practical protection, or comfort. It seems like Introverts often choose clothes that will NOT draw attention, but at the same time may care less about fitting in. It seems like Thinkers often care more about clothes being practical and convenient while Feelers tend to have more interest in style, the aesthetic and social aspect of clothes. 

Personally I've always had an eccentric style influenced by historical and fantasy styles. I like medieval-renaissance styles and regency-victorian-edwardian styles. For me, clothes are one area I can, at least to some extent, make my ideals real and 'express myself'. It's a fun creative outlet to put together outfits and to make clothes for myself. What I wear is often more like what people would consider a costume and I'm often asked if I'm in a play or if there's a renfair going on. 

Around the house I like to just be comfortable so I'll wear pajama pants and a plain knit tank top or long sleeved shirt, but when I go out I always wear a full twirly skirt - kneelength or longer, and I like puffed sleeves and lace on my blouses. I like empire waists or unusual belts (one of my favorites is actually some tassels meant to hold back curtains). I generally stay away from prints and logos. I like tapestry/upholstery fabric for skirts and bodices. I like ballet flats and boots that are flat (which are so hard to find, sadly most pretty women's shoes have high heels which are too uncomfortable for me and I don't like chunky hiking/athletic type soles on shoes). 

In elementary school I would often put sundresses over my dresses because I liked pinafores. I really liked the clothes in the Pleasant Company (now American Girl Doll) catalogues and wanted to dress like Samantha or Kirsten. In highschool I wore wide-legged 'raver' jeans because they look similar to long A-line skirts which I could never find. When I lived in california I wore flipflops or went barefoot a lot, but it's often too cold for that in oregon, even if I don't mind my feet getting wet.


----------



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

INTJ

I prioritize elegance above all, even if it can at times be physically uncomfortable.

Base colors are neutral: black _*and*_ white for fabrics (although black color dominates my wardrobe), secondary colors are: beige _*or*_ brown for leather.

Style: a combination of business genre and night-out-in-the-city-center genre. I have a very "modular" approach to my wardrobe, in that when I buy a new piece of clothing, I must be certain that it will look good with everything else I have in my wardrobe. I don't like being constrained by several distinct ensembles. All my clothes must be a single big interchangeable ensemble, whilst always seeming collected, harmonious, smart, practical.

Typical specifics: black dress-shoes, black trousers, white or black dress-shirt, beige or brown leather jacket, bleu de chanel perfume, an elegant wristwatch with a simple design (no excessive useless functions).

I treat my clothing and style as a psychological armor against the world, so obviously that armor needs to be top-notch.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I prefer to dress in a darker color scheme. So I wear a lot of gray, black, and navy blue T-shirts. I also have a few white T-shirts, a brown Pixar one, a green one, and a few lighter blue ones. But when I wear the lighter shirts, I try to balance it out with something darker on the bottom. I’m just not really into 100% bright colors, I guess. Too happy for me. xP

I wear band t-shirts, theme park and aquarium t-shirts, and name brand shirts (Volcom, Quiksilver, American Eagle, etc.). I like them tight or slim fit, because I’m a tool because they accentuate my relatively small musculature and make it look *slightly* larger. xD

I have one t-shirt with a giant skull on it from Six Flags Magic Mountain that reads “One Track Mind”, and I have an Evanescence and an Owl City t-shirt, both of which I wear with relative frequency. I really want to get this Korn t-shirt that has a skull and “Korn” written in blood on it, because it looks awesome. But I only know like 5 Korn songs, and I don’t allow myself to buy band shirts unless I know at least a good ~95% of the band’s songs. So that’s a no-go unless I decide to get more into the band (and I probably will sooner or later). I’ll probably get a Nightwish shirt at some point, too! Oh, and I have this one shirt that says “Edgar Allan Bro” with a picture of Poe and a raven wearing backwards hats.  I also have two shirts from the Monterey Bay Aquarium, one from Coney Island, one from Yellowstone, one from Jackson Hole, and one from Hersheypark…the list goes on. I have a crapload of shirts because I never get rid of them (unless they get damaged or too faded) and I keep on buying them. And I also wear long sleeves if it’s cold enough to layer up. So I’m kinda all over the place with my shirts, but I _usually_ stick to dark colors and a more somber aesthetic. 

As far as shorts/pants go: I usually wear slim fit jeans if it’s cold enough, and shorts otherwise. If I’m feeling classier, I’ll wear polo shirts or button-up shirts. Of course I only wear hoodies if I’m wearing a T-shirt — wearing a hoodie with a button-up just looks awful IMO — but I do wear my jackets with T-shirts as well as with polos or button-ups. And if it’s snowing, I try to avoid wearing beanies because they mess up my hair, and I only have one blue snow coat so that’s what I wear. Honestly, dressing in the winter is an incredibly boring affair for me, because the only thing anybody is going to see is the coat and a pair of jeans. Lame. Sauce. 

I always wear tennis shoes. Except for when it’s snowing — then I wear snow boots of course. I always wear a watch and usually a black stainless steel ring or two. And sometimes an orange and black survival bracelet along with it. 

Oh, and I usually wear a full suit and tie to church, unless it’s summertime and really hot. 

I’m an INFP male.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I will just do 'outing' attire for Fall, since it is Fall, and as I can go on for days about my fashion sense: however, it is really basic - tending to darker / enclosed / fitting clothing:

Which in the summer, I will loosen it up a tad, but it generally follow(s) the same theme which is primarily black & white [on some occasion(s) bieges, burgundy] et al, I can say you will likely never [see myself] in greens, yellows, blues, etc. Typical lazy look in the fall:


* *















It can range from androgynous/men's clothing [as I like the style of almost all men(s) clothing] & adding a feminine touch to it, combat/tactical clothing during the winter - to entirely feminine switching backward toward(s) purses, boots/heels and et al; dependent on mood - however, the color scheme is same.

I do not really like much other clothing aside from fitting, black & neat - or fitting, black and casual/leisure. At home, I just throw on sweatpants / short shorts if hot, & socks.


* *















Recent jacket purchase:


* *
























_________________

Underneath: [prefer black-cut outs or bodysuits, I like my shirts tucked-in generally]


* *

































































_________________

Shoes and/or any kind of runner shoe for leisure:


* *










































____________


----------



## AlMorgan (Sep 3, 2020)

I also like the elegant style and pastel colors in my clothes. I think this style will always be in fashion. However, due to my busy schedule at work, I simply don't have time to dress elegantly, so jeans and t-shirts save me. The most important thing for me when choosing clothes is good quality. I will never buy a synthetic t-shirt or jeans of poor quality. If you also like clothes that will last you more than one season, you can[link removed] this site. These guys make t-shirts that you can wear for a few years and they will still look perfect.


----------

